# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Baleias respiram por um buraco no gelo

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite






> No norte do Canadá, o mar gelou mais cedo e um grupo de onze baleias ficou preso no gelo. Durante dois dias, os mamíferos revezaram-se para respirar através deste buraco na camada de gelo.
> 
> Com as baleias em perigo de vida, a caminho estava já um navio quebra-gelo para ajudar a libertar as orcas, mas durante a noite o grupo desapareceu.
> 
> Tudo indica que devido aos movimentos das baleias e às fortes correntes, o gelo tenha cedido, o que permitiu a pelo menos dois adultos e várias crias nadarem rumo à liberdade.


in http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internaciona...8937-4073.html







Abraco
Pedro Ferrer

----------

